# طلب مساعدة لمعرفة الخبرات المطلوبة لمبرمجي ومشغلي cnc



## smash3 (23 يناير 2010)

إخواني الكرام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا لدي مشروع ورشة لتصنيع الديكورات الخشبية ولاحقا ديكورات من مواد ال PVC والألمونيوم وغيرها من المواد الخفيفة والتي تقبل الحفر عليها بسهولة.

ولقد سافرت إلى الصين وبعد أكثر من زيارة لعدد ستة مصانع متخصصة قمت بطلب تصنيع ثلاثة أنواع لمكائن CNC مختلفة من أحد أفضل المصانع المتخصصة في مدينة بكين وقد تم شحنها وسوف تصل إليّ خلال أسبوعين وهي كالتالي:-

1- CNC Router with ATC (2500*1300)mm
2- Rotary CNC (2000*200)mm
3- Laser CNC (900*600)mm

وكل هذه الأجهزة صنعت خصيصا حسب طلبي وبأفضل المميزات من ناحية الدقة والسرعة وقابلية البرامج المختلفة للتشغيل والبرمجة.

وأحتاج لمساعدة الإخوة المهندسين وأصحاب الخبرة في CNC لمعرفة التالي:

1- ماهي الخبرات المطلوبة لمبرمجي هذة الأجهزة ( نوع البرامج عدد سنوات الخبرة) علما أن المكائن قابلة لأحدث أنواع البرامج المعروفة في هذا المجال.

2- ماهي الخبرات والمواصفات المطلوبة لتشغيل وصيانة هذة الأجهزة 

3- ما هو العدد المثالي من الموظفين لبرمجة وتشغيل وصيانة هذه الأجهزة الثلاثة

4- ماهي أفضل الدول التي لديها الخبرات المطلوبة (سوريا أو مصر أو الهند أو الفلبين)

حتى أتمكن من البحث عن مبرمج ومشغل لهذه الأجهزة

علما أن مجال العمل سيكون بتركيز كبير على الأعمال الخشبية والديكورات وعمل القوالب الخشبية والبلاستيكية والمعدنية المسطحة والأسطوانية المختلفة.

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم لنا بالتوفيق والنجاح :20:


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوكم صالح محمد


----------



## ahmedcohassn1 (24 يناير 2010)

يا اخى كل هذا الكلام يحتاج الى 1
المال لأن ماكينات مثل هذا غالى الثمن و يحتاج الى مشغلين زو خبرة زو ثمن يتراوح ثمن المشغل الواحد زو خبرة مش اقل من 3سنوات الى 1500 شهريا وللنصيحة طالما انت جديد فى هذا الموضوع اعتمد على اشخاص زو خبرة وبعد ذلك طعم المكان بأشخاص جدد والله الموفق


----------



## smash3 (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا إخوان إعتبروا الأسئلة أعلاه في اختبار 

هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أخوكم صالح


----------



## مندوب (2 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## smash3 (6 فبراير 2010)

أخي مندوب 
بارك الله فيك على دعوتك لي بالتوفيق
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى زيدان (23 يونيو 2010)

اللة يوفقك الموضوع مش صعب


----------



## م نازك (26 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
وفقكم الله لكل خير 
1- CNC Router with ATC (2500*1300)mm
2- Rotary CNC (2000*200)mm
كم بلغ تكلفة كل واحدة منهم اذا لم يكن لديك مانع؟


----------



## smash3 (25 يوليو 2010)

الأخ م نازك

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ثمن الجهاز الأول 28,000 دولار تقريبا
وثمن الجهاز الثاني 6,000 دولار تقريبا
​


----------



## سعد المغربي (30 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز والله بودي اني اساعدك لكن للاسف لا املك المعلومات الكافيه لكي افيدك بها

واللي اقدر اساعدك فيه اني ادعو لك بالتوفيق والله يكمل مشوارك على خير

واذا كنت ناوي تشغل فثق وكن متاكد انك راح تحصل في بلدك من يتقن استخدام الاجهزه وهذا سوف يكون افضل لك

والله يكتب لك اللي فيه الخير

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## م.محمد ميكاترونكس (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي انا اشتغلت بمكائن CNC وعلى الحفر والنقش خشب والكابون وال PVC وغيرها على المكائن الليزرية والراوترية .
انت تحتاج عامل واحد فقد ذو خبرة 
وافضل واسهل البرامج هو UCAN CAM V.8 بالنسبة للمكائن الصينية الصنع واقوى وامتن المكائن هي من شركة sign key الصينية واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

